# Canon T2i & 5D Mark II video capturing



## iskoos (May 3, 2010)

I got to play with a T2i today. I checked the video mode. In the video mode, T2i doesn't provide AF correction at different zoom level. Shutter button needs to be half pressed in order for the camera to correct the AF.
I was also told this is pretty much same for 5D mark II. 
Is 5D mark II really not able to provide continuos AF as it zooms in and out?


----------



## iskoos (May 5, 2010)

Nobody has 5D?


----------

